# Tool and Cutter Plans



## ShedBoy

Whilst trolling the net trying to find a spindle design I came accross this tool and cutter grinder complete with plans which can be downloaded. Word is it is better than a Quorn, I know it looks as complicated. The plans are very detailed and well put together. I am going to use the spindle design for a tool and cutter grinder. If you want a serious grinder this looks like it willl do anything. Lots of other interesting stuff on his site to.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/j.b.d.willis/bonelle_tcg.htm


----------



## Omnimill

I came across this a little while ago but with 74 pages of drawings I figured it would take me far too long to build!

Vic.


----------



## Tin Falcon

Interesting thanks for the link
Tin


----------



## steamer

An Excellent build.  The T&C by Glen Wilson is a nice one too.

Dave


----------



## ShedBoy

I'm with you Vic it would take some serious dedication to build this grinder but I like the spindle plan. It will be perfect for a tool post grinder.

Brock


----------



## steamer

If your looking to grind endmills and lathe tools, the Wilson unit is pretty nice.....to say nothing of the Harold Hall table.

Dave


----------



## edmiles

Shred, I have tried just about everything in the book, but can not get a web site link on this topic that will open. My aim is buy a set of the Bonell T&C plans. Can you advise what other sites may be out there.

Ed


----------



## edmiles

Shedboy, whoops! I really slipped on the handle. It is still early in the morning and the cobwebs are not out of the belfry yet.


Ed


----------



## chucketn

After being sniped out of a HF T&C grinder on E-Bay by $.51, I purchased Harold Hall's book, "Tool and Cutter Sharpening". I intend to build his Grinding Rest for my grinder, or build a separate setup based on this table.
Has anyone built this rest? Have you converted H.H.'s metric dimensions and materials to imperial?
I have scanned the build drawings from the book and saved them in a format I can see easily and am working on converting the dimensions. I have also found several suggestions for improvements to this rest on the web. I probably should start a new thread

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Blue_Rock

Hi Chuck

I made the rest a while back but have not got around to putting the finishing touches to it including scribing the indexing marks. I used the metric dimensions for the rest.







I did not have a dovetail cutter so I made one using a TCMT insert.






It was a really interesting project and my first using the X2 mill that I had just purchased.

I intend to make a few of the attachments that Hall details in his book _Milling - A Complete Course_ including the end mill sharpen jig.

So much to do, so little time.

I'd be interested in hearing about improvements that can be made to the rest. 

Also have a look at this thread http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13764.0

Blu


----------



## shred

edmiles  said:
			
		

> Shedboy, whoops! I really slipped on the handle. It is still early in the morning and the cobwebs are not out of the belfry yet.
> 
> 
> Ed


No prob. ;D You might try searching for 'bonelle tcg' as I think that'll turn up some of the NTLworld pages in Google's cache.

FWIW though, I have a commercial T&C grinder that I rarely use...


----------



## Rayanth

What a fantastically intriguing machine! I have no idea how to use it, but I already want to build one!

Adding this to my 'to be CADified' list ;D

- Ryan

(regarding the Bonelle TCG, that is)


----------



## chucketn

Blue_Rock  said:
			
		

> I made the rest a while back but have not got around to putting the finishing touches to it including scribing the indexing marks. I used the metric dimensions for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have a dovetail cutter so I made one using a TCMT insert.
> 
> Nice job, Blue_Rock. I see by the 3 slots in your table, you followed the advanced plans from "Milling, a Complete Course", right? Are there any other differences in the rest from the version in "Tool and Cutter Sharpening"?
> I also note you made the dovetails one piece instead of three. I don't have a dovetail cutter either, and plan to make the 3 piece version.
> One of the "improvements" I have found, came from Harold Hall's own website, http://www.homews.co.uk/page59.html . He added 2 magnetic bases to hold the rest to the table.
> 
> Sorry, I deleted the "End quote" bit when composing my reply...
> 
> Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Blue_Rock

Chuck, the simple grinding rest lacks coarse left-right adjustment.






Thanks for the link ;D


----------



## airbus

Hello,
Re Bonelle tool and cutter plans, The plans are readily available from a number of sites on the net.

If all else fails I can make the plans available as the designer Don Willis has no objection to plans being supplied in the interest of model engineering.

Attached is photo is the Bonelle I built some time ago.


----------



## chucketn

I visited my local Fastenal, and they don't carry inserts in stock. I've priced TCMT on the web at around $5.00 each, but in quantities of 10 or more.
I have turned up a body for a 1 insert cutter, and acquired a 4-40 tap.
Anybody want to sell me one insert to try?
Can the TCMT insert be applied to other tool forms, such as boring bars, lathe tools or endmills?
I did order a dovetail cutter from CTC tools, cost including shipping was less than anywhere else. But, it's metric and now I have to find a 12mm R8 collet.
I'll post pics of my progress on the HH Grinding Table later today. Got to get out in the shop and work a while while it's cool.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Tin Falcon

What size. ?? # 3 ? pm sent.
tin


----------

